
Karen the Supertrader's Winning Strategy Relied on Fraud, SEC Alleges - pmoriarty
https://www.thestreet.com/story/13593247/1/karen-the-supertrader-s-winning-strategy-relied-on-fraud-sec-alleges.html
======
pmoriarty
More details:

[http://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2016-98.html](http://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2016-98.html)

[http://sjoptions.com/karen-supertrader-lost-
money/](http://sjoptions.com/karen-supertrader-lost-money/)

[https://futures.io/options-futures/39621-sec-complaint-
again...](https://futures.io/options-futures/39621-sec-complaint-against-
supertrader-karen-looks-like-mini-madoff.html)

[http://www.elitetrader.com/et/index.php?threads/karen-the-
su...](http://www.elitetrader.com/et/index.php?threads/karen-the-
supertrader.254837/)

